# Enclosure and ventilations



## NeutralFace (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm planning to own my first tarantula, a 1"-1.5" grammostola pulchripes. I've got an enclosure but not sure if its alright for it. And if so, should I add more ventilations to it and where exactly?

Here's the enclosure.


----------



## NMTs (Jun 21, 2022)

This enclosure will work, but you'll probably need to rehouse to something larger in 4-6 months.  That's fine, by the way - with slings, always err on the smaller side rather than something too large.  I think if you fill it with substrate to just under the vent slots on the sides, then you shouldn't need to add any other holes to it.  Theoretically, you want to have ventilation as close to the surface as possible and then more up near the top or in the lid to allow for convection and airflow.  See this illustration by @The Grym Reaper to better understand:






						Avicularia avicularia - Is this enough ventilation?
					

I got a A.avicularia a few days ago. Bought it and the pet store owner said it’s enough ventilations holes. Take a look. I can’t drill holes don’t have the tools. Any advice helps. New to the hobby. First arboreal.   these are the only holes



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jun 21, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I'm planning to own my first tarantula, a 1"-1.5" grammostola pulchripes. I've got an enclosure but not sure if its alright for it. And if so, should I add more ventilations to it and where exactly?
> 
> Here's the enclosure.


Congratz on your first T choice. G. pulchripes is always a good choice. They are hardy, affordable and have easy husbandry requirements.

A 1 to 1.5 sling needs a little more room than a 3x3x3. I recommend something like 4x4x5 or 4x4x6. Those dimensions will better suit a sling 1 to 1.5.

Being a Grammostola it'll be in it for quite some time. They are not fast growers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 22, 2022)

NMTs said:


> This enclosure will work, but you'll probably need to rehouse to something larger in 4-6 months.  That's fine, by the way - with slings, always err on the smaller side rather than something too large.  I think if you fill it with substrate to just under the vent slots on the sides, then you shouldn't need to add any other holes to it.  Theoretically, you want to have ventilation as close to the surface as possible and then more up near the top or in the lid to allow for convection and airflow.  See this illustration by @The Grym Reaper to better understand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, thanks very much. If i were to add more ventilation, is adding them in the front ok? What should I use to add them? And should I add 2 rows?



Arachnophobphile said:


> Congratz on your first T choice. G. pulchripes is always a good choice. They are hardy, affordable and have easy husbandry requirements.
> 
> A 1 to 1.5 sling needs a little more room than a 3x3x3. I recommend something like 4x4x5 or 4x4x6. Those dimensions will better suit a sling 1 to 1.5.
> 
> Being a Grammostola it'll be in it for quite some time. They are not fast growers.


So should I get another enclosure or is this ok for a few months atleast?

Thanks very much and sorry for asking a lot of questions!


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jun 22, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I see, thanks very much. If i were to add more ventilation, is adding them in the front ok? What should I use to add them? And should I add 2 rows?
> 
> 
> So should I get another enclosure or is this ok for a few months atleast?
> ...


Yes get another enclosure.

3 inches in height is not enough especially when the sling starts excavating. You want to have at least 3 inches of substrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 22, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> Yes get another enclosure.
> 
> 3 inches in height is not enough especially when the sling starts excavating. You want to have at least 3 inches of substrate.


I see what dimensions (in inches) would you suggest for a 1" g. Pulchripes?


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jun 22, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I see what dimensions (in inches) would you suggest for a 1" g. Pulchripes?


At least 5 to 6 inches in height. I already gave dimensions in a previous reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 22, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> At least 5 to 6 inches in height. I already gave dimensions in a previous reply.


Oh wow i really missed that. But thanks very much for the suggestion!

Well i did find two other enclosures, which one of these would you recommend more for it tho?


----------



## NMTs (Jun 22, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Well i did find two other enclosures, which one of these would you recommend more for it tho?


Either would work, really.  Grammostola slings will definitely burrow, so if you provide more depth it will get used.  At this point just use the one you like best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jun 22, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Well i did find two other enclosures, which one of these would you recommend more for it tho?


Bottom one, the 5x5x5 it's better suited for slings at the size you mentioned.

Make sure to leave some space from substrate to top for when it starts excavating it's burrow. The substrate it brings out and dumps will get piled high.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 22, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Either would work, really.  Grammostola slings will definitely burrow, so if you provide more depth it will get used.  At this point just use the one you like best.





Arachnophobphile said:


> Bottom one, the 5x5x5 it's better suited for slings at the size you mentioned.
> 
> Make sure to leave some space from substrate to top for when it starts excavating it's burrow. The substrate it brings out and dumps will get piled high.


I see thank you both for your replies!
So is a 3" substrate enough and should you press it down? Should i add a hide?


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jun 22, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I see thank you both for your replies!
> So is a 3" substrate enough and should you press it down? Should i add a hide?


If your using something like Eco Earth or plain ole coco fiber, yes make sure to press it down good.

Then use your thumb or index finger and make a starter burrow, usually near a side or corner. Place a small corkbark hide over the starter burrow. Your T will take it from there.

Once the sling settles in it's new enclosure then it will start excavating it's burrow. Give a day or a couple to settle in. Try not to disturb it's enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 23, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> If your using something like Eco Earth or plain ole coco fiber, yes make sure to press it down good.
> 
> Then use your thumb or index finger and make a starter burrow, usually near a side or corner. Place a small corkbark hide over the starter burrow. Your T will take it from there.
> 
> Once the sling settles in it's new enclosure then it will start excavating it's burrow. Give a day or a couple to settle in. Try not to disturb it's enclosure.


I see thanks very much! I heard dampening a pre made burrow will encourage them to use that burrow, does that work?


----------



## Arachnophobphile (Jun 23, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I see thanks very much! I heard dampening a pre made burrow will encourage them to use that burrow, does that work?


No never, nor is it needed. Slings don't need anything like that they do just fine on their own.

Make sure the substrate is moist, not soaked. Take a handful of substrate and squeeze it hard. No water should drip out. This is all related to coco fiber. Also should not be dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 23, 2022)

Arachnophobphile said:


> No never, nor is it needed. Slings don't need anything like that they do just fine on their own.
> 
> Make sure the substrate is moist, not soaked. Take a handful of substrate and squeeze it hard. No water should drip out. This is all related to coco fiber. Also should not be dry.


Thanks very much for your help! Sorry for asking a lot of questions!

Another question (sorry), regarding the moisture of the substrate. Should i spray substrate or overflow the water dish?


----------



## NMTs (Jun 23, 2022)

Don't spray it.  Overflow the water dish to get a corner of the sub moist, then let it dry out before doing it again (usually about once a week).  Any more often and you'll be dealing with mold and potentially mite issues.  Also make sure to clean out uneaten prey and bolus regularly.  The goal is to provide a gradient of moisture levels that he T can choose from as it desires.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 23, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Don't spray it.  Overflow the water dish to get a corner of the sub moist, then let it dry out before doing it again (usually about once a week).  Any more often and you'll be dealing with mold and potentially mite issues.  Also make sure to clean out uneaten prey and bolus regularly.  The goal is to provide a gradient of moisture levels that he T can choose from as it desires.


Thanks very much!

How do you deal with ants? I'm very terrified with that one, there are so many ants here.


----------



## NMTs (Jun 23, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> How do you deal with ants? I'm very terrified with that one, there are so many ants here.


I've not had to deal with ants here, but I've read from others that have that you can get a plate or saucer that is large enough for your enclosure to fit on with a bit of room to spare, then fill the saucer with water to create a moat around the enclosure.  The ants won't be able to cross the water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 23, 2022)

NMTs said:


> I've not had to deal with ants here, but I've read from others that have that you can get a plate or saucer that is large enough for your enclosure to fit on with a bit of room to spare, then fill the saucer with water to create a moat around the enclosure.  The ants won't be able to cross the water.


I guess that works, but some species of ants can swim tho.


----------



## NMTs (Jun 23, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I guess that works, but some species of ants can swim tho.


Keep your enclosures clean by removing uneaten prey and bolus frequently and the ants won't have a reason to get into them.  I've see others set up platforms for their enclosures that are on legs, like a small table, then they put the table in a dish of water and wipe petroleum jelly on each of the legs for a double defense barrier.  Kind of a pain, but if you're really concerned about the ants then there shouldn't be a length you won't go to in order to prevent them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 23, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Keep your enclosures clean by removing uneaten prey and bolus frequently and the ants won't have a reason to get into them.  I've see others set up platforms for their enclosures that are on legs, like a small table, then they put the table in a dish of water and wipe petroleum jelly on each of the legs for a double defense barrier.  Kind of a pain, but if you're really concerned about the ants then there shouldn't be a length you won't go to in order to prevent them.


Well it is a commitment, thanks for answering my questions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 27, 2022)

I got the enclosure.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 27, 2022)

Is this enough substrate? And should i clean the enclosure first?


----------



## NMTs (Jun 27, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Is this enough substrate? And should i clean the enclosure first?


I would fill it up to about 1/2" below the side holes as you marked.  That way when the sling digs it won't block those holes right away with the sub it piles up.  Be sure to pack the substrate in there good - they don't like loose, fluffy substrate.  You can clean it with just water and a drop of dish soap, be sure to rinse it thoroughly and you'll be good.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 27, 2022)

NMTs said:


> I would fill it up to about 1/2" below the side holes as you marked.  That way when the sling digs it won't block those holes right away with the sub it piles up.  Be sure to pack the substrate in there good - they don't like loose, fluffy substrate.  You can clean it with just water and a drop of dish soap, be sure to rinse it thoroughly and you'll be good.


1/2" below the holes? Sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding.
Like this? Won't it be the fall too tall?


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 27, 2022)

I've also bought tweezers and paintbrushes, should i also wash them? Also my enclosure has magnet lids, is that a problem?


----------



## NMTs (Jun 27, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> 1/2" below the holes? Sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding.
> Like this? Won't it be the fall too tall?


Yes, fill it to just a little below the holes so the sling has room to pile up substrate when it digs without covering up the holes.  Falling is less of a concern with slings than with larger individuals.



NeutralFace said:


> I've also bought tweezers and paintbrushes, should i also wash them? Also my enclosure has magnet lids, is that a problem?


Washing these tools won't hurt, just be sure to rinse well.  The magnetic lid is not an issue as long as the magnets work to hold the lid down well - some magnetic closures work better than others, and you just want to be sure the T can't push the lid open.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 30, 2022)

I've prepared it, is it ok?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks good!  Is the substrate packed in there firmly?  If so, it should be good to go.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jun 30, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Looks good!  Is the substrate packed in there firmly?  If so, it should be good to go.


Yes, i feel like its packed enough. I'll ask this now, should i transfer the t in a bigger enclosure when it's about 3"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 1, 2022)

I tried adding aquarium plants, is that alright? (One of the pictures doubled)


----------



## NMTs (Jul 1, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I tried adding aquarium plants, is that alright? (One of the pictures doubled)


The plants are fake, right?  If yes, that's fine.  The sling may decide it would like them in a different location and move them, but you can just take them out if they become a hassle.  If they're live plants, you probably should get rid of them - they'll require too much water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 1, 2022)

NMTs said:


> The plants are fake, right?  If yes, that's fine.  The sling may decide it would like them in a different location and move them, but you can just take them out if they become a hassle.  If they're live plants, you probably should get rid of them - they'll require too much water.


Thanks very much! Should I be worried about temperature, because it gets around 90°f (32°c to be exact) during afternoon?


----------



## NMTs (Jul 1, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Thanks very much! Should I be worried about temperature, because it gets around 90°f (32°c to be exact) during afternoon?


Those temps are OK as long as it is getting that high gradually and the temp is not varying widely each day (ie: 60 degrees in the morning, then up to 90 in 30 minutes and then cooling back down to 70 degrees in the next 30 minutes).  You'll need to fill water dishes frequently when it's that warm, but the T can handle it.  Make sure the enclosure isn't in direct sunlight, as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 1, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Those temps are OK as long as it is getting that high gradually and the temp is not varying widely each day (ie: 60 degrees in the morning, then up to 90 in 30 minutes and then cooling back down to 70 degrees in the next 30 minutes).  You'll need to fill water dishes frequently when it's that warm, but the T can handle it.  Make sure the enclosure isn't in direct sunlight, as well.


Understood thanks very much!


----------



## goonius (Jul 1, 2022)

Regarding your questions about the ants @NeutralFace , see if you can locate some  fluon. Ant keepers use this to keep their ants from escaping their enclosures. It makes surfaces so slick the ants can’t climb on them.

Then go with NMTs’ suggestion of putting the enclosure in a dish of shallow water, but coat the outside of the dish of water with fluon and the ants will likely never be able to reach the water even. Then you have two barriers protecting your new tarantula.

Happy keeping. Your enclosure looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 1, 2022)

goonius said:


> Regarding your questions about the ants @NeutralFace , see if you can locate some  fluon. Ant keepers use this to keep their ants from escaping their enclosures. It makes surfaces so slick the ants can’t climb on them.
> 
> Then go with NMTs’ suggestion of putting the enclosure in a dish of shallow water, but coat the outside of the dish of water with fluon and the ants will likely never be able to reach the water even. Then you have two barriers protecting your new tarantula.
> 
> Happy keeping. Your enclosure looks great!


I see, I'll try buying it if possible. But if I can't does baby powder with alcohol work?
Thanks for the compliment too!


----------



## goonius (Jul 1, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I see, I'll try buying it if possible. But if I can't does baby powder with alcohol work?
> Thanks for the compliment too!


That may work. I haven’t tried it, only fluon for our pet ants, but I have heard of others using baby powder/alcohol with success. My daughter recommended petroleum jelly and said she has heard of that working.

Whatever you end up using you may just have to monitor it for efficacy, but I generally think having two layers of protection as a failsafe is a good idea if ants are a common issue.


----------



## NMTs (Jul 1, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I see, I'll try buying it if possible. But if I can't does baby powder with alcohol work?
> Thanks for the compliment too!


You might try putting a ring of diatomaceous earth around the enclosure, too - ants hate that stuff...


----------



## goonius (Jul 1, 2022)

NMTs said:


> You might try putting a ring of diatomaceous earth around the enclosure, too - ants hate that stuff...


I'd be worried that this could somehow get transferred into the enclosure by accident and harm the tarantula. Also DE is quite bad for the human lungs in indoor scenarios. Probably best to stick to totally nontoxic solutions, imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 1, 2022)

Ok then, I'll try looking for what I can work with. Thanks for all your suggestions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 7, 2022)

I just got it, is it just exploring? It keeps climbing and awhile ago poking its legs out of the vent holes.


----------



## goonius (Jul 7, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I just got it, is it just exploring? It keeps climbing and awhile ago poking its legs out of the vent holes.


Just exploring. It takes awhile for them to settle in -- sometimes days or weeks, depending on the tarantula.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 7, 2022)

goonius said:


> Just exploring. It takes awhile for them to settle in -- sometimes days or weeks, depending on the tarantula.


Ah I see, I'm very new so i kinda got worried. Thanks!


----------



## goonius (Jul 7, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Ah I see, I'm very new so i kinda got worried. Thanks!


The only thing I would add is that if there is anything vibrating the enclosure, the tarantula won't like that and won't settle. I only mention this because of the loud noise in the video, and the way the camera is shaking it's hard to tell if the enclosure is being vibrated by nearby machinery. Otherwise, it all looks good. Do you have a water dish in the enclosure?


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 7, 2022)

goonius said:


> The only thing I would add is that if there is anything vibrating the enclosure, the tarantula won't like that and won't settle. I only mention this because of the loud noise in the video, and the way the camera is shaking it's hard to tell if the enclosure is being vibrated by nearby machinery. Otherwise, it all looks good. Do you have a water dish in the enclosure?


Oh sorry about that, I have shaky hands. The noise seems to be my ceiling fan, i don't think it'll shake the enclosure. And yes i have a water dish. Here you can see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goonius (Jul 7, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Oh sorry about that, I have shaky hands. The noise seems to be my ceiling fan, i don't think it'll shake the enclosure. And yes i have a water dish. Here you can see it.



Looks good!  
I thought it might have just been the video, but thought I should mention it just in case it was something more. Thanks for clarifying, and congrats on your G pulchripes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 7, 2022)

It seems to be in premolt or am I wrong?


----------



## NMTs (Jul 8, 2022)

goonius said:


> I'd be worried that this could somehow get transferred into the enclosure by accident and harm the tarantula. Also DE is quite bad for the human lungs in indoor scenarios. Probably best to stick to totally nontoxic solutions, imo.


You're right, that post wasn't very specific.  Obviously, DE shouldn't be used by someone that isn't familiar with how to apply it without risking exposing themselves or their T's to potentially toxic amounts.  I made an assumption that I should have clarified.  Just as with any pest control measures, a certain amount of research is necessary to ensure only the desired pests are being targeted and it is being used in a way that doesn't cause harm to unintended creatures (human or otherwise).  Thanks for pointing out the risks!


----------



## goonius (Jul 8, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> It seems to be in premolt or am I wrong?


I’m not certain. Its abdomen is plump and looks a bit dark. I’d go more on behavior. If it refuses its next meal, or buries itself you can be certain. Slings can be trickier in terms of determining premolt and their premolts more brief.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 9, 2022)

Is it stressed?


----------



## NMTs (Jul 9, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Is it stressed?


Of course it's stressed - it has just been transported from who knows where and dumped in a little plastic box and there's a giant watching it's every move.  You need to just leave it alone for a few days so it can acclimate to it's new home.  You've done everything you need to do to ensure it thrives, but the constant hovering won't allow it to settle in.  Don't try to feed it, just observe from a distance for 3 or 4 days at least.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 9, 2022)

NMTs said:


> Of course it's stressed - it has just been transported from who knows where and dumped in a little plastic box and there's a giant watching it's every move.  You need to just leave it alone for a few days so it can acclimate to it's new home.  You've done everything you need to do to ensure it thrives, but the constant hovering won't allow it to settle in.  Don't try to feed it, just observe from a distance for 3 or 4 days at least.


I see, yes, I should leave it alone. Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goonius (Jul 9, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> Is it stressed?


It looks sort of scrunched so yes, I’d say it’s stressed. I agree that it’s probably due to shipping and being dropped into unfamiliar surroundings. Leaving it undisturbed would be the best course of action, and it will soon begin to explore and make a new home.


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 9, 2022)

goonius said:


> It looks sort of scrunched so yes, I’d say it’s stressed. I agree that it’s probably due to shipping and being dropped into unfamiliar surroundings. Leaving it undisturbed would be the best course of action, and it will soon begin to explore and make a new home.


I will leave it alone to settle, I hope the warm weather doesn't also affect it. It's about 32C.


----------



## NMTs (Jul 9, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I will leave it alone to settle, I hope the warm weather doesn't also affect it. It's about 32C.


The temp is not an issue.  They can tolerate brief periods of high or low temps, as long as they aren't too extreme.  32°C is not extreme, so you're good!


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 9, 2022)

NMTs said:


> The temp is not an issue.  They can tolerate brief periods of high or low temps, as long as they aren't too extreme.  32°C is not extreme, so you're good!


I see, I was scared bc it gets hot for me here. Thanks!


----------



## NMTs (Jul 9, 2022)

NeutralFace said:


> I see, I was scared bc it gets hot for me here. Thanks!


They occur naturally in Argentina and Paraguay.  The predicted high temp in Paraguay the next 3 days is 32°C - no different from where you are. 



Don't imagine things to worry about!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NeutralFace (Jul 11, 2022)

It has used its hide but also blocked it a day later.


----------

